# Trying to find a fan switch for a space heater



## jeromehdmc (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a little space heater I use to warm the bathroom up. It has stopped heating but the fan still runs.
I've taken it apart and found one of the terminals on the switch has come loose on the inside.
Can anyone help me out in finding a replacement switch? It is a XK2 series selector switch. The only other numbers on it are 25T125 and U.PA66.
I really hate to throw away a perfectly good heater for just a bad switch.

Larry


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 17, 2013)

Try Grainger.com. If the heater is a brand name, you can search Grainger for its parts, too.
You could also substitute a toggle switch from the hardware store. They carry 15 amps, and cost very little.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 17, 2013)

jeromehdmc said:


> I have a little space heater I use to warm the bathroom up. It has stopped heating but the fan still runs.
> I've taken it apart and found one of the terminals on the switch has come loose on the inside.
> Can anyone help me out in finding a replacement switch? It is a XK2 series selector switch. The only other numbers on it are 25T125 and U.PA66.
> I really hate to throw away a perfectly good heater for just a bad switch.
> ...


 
Don't know if that was what seeker meant, but you could put a switch on the cord.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Mar 17, 2013)

I could use a toggle but I have to find which wires are which. It has off, fan, low heat, and high heat.
Here is what the switch looks like.


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 17, 2013)

A toggle switch won't work, then. I'd also try the heater's web site, but that might be a lost cause. Things just aren't made to be repaired these days. I, too, hate to discard something that can be fixed.

I suppose you could wire in a toggle switch to energize the fan and the heating element, but you'd only have two options - "high heat and fan", or "off".


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 18, 2013)

Visit the folks at http://www.digikey.com they have an on-line chat and you can ask about that particular switch (seems there are folks asking all over the Internet about that switch).


----------



## cygnus (Mar 19, 2013)

Mouser.com is another good source for electronic components.


----------



## milleo (Mar 19, 2013)

Try Radio Shack, they usually find what I need on such things.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool, I'm going to try those sources.
If I can't find something I'll just figure out the wires and go with a toggle.


----------

